# Scent Control



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

Whats everyones way to control human scents on your hunting gear? I have tried gathering "earth" from where I am hunting along with deer and rabbit droppings and throw all my gear in a rubber made container. I m not real big on the sprays they sell.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Spray! "Earth" And some cover sent! "Doe pee"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a good old fashion Shower !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Just a good old fashion Shower !!


Or he would smell like burnt wood and money! lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Now I know what a bank on fire smells like...lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Find a cow pie and put that in with your cloths and rub it all around.LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

or maybe take one of those gut piles and put the clothes in the bag with them ! Really just shower and watch the wind !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree watching the wind is your best defense against getting busted on scent. I certainly make a habit of NOT wearing any cologne or scented hair products as well as not using a scented laundry soap or dryer sheet.


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

Darn that must be my problem. I always like to look and smell good for my kill.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I agree watching the wind is your best defense against getting busted on scent. I certainly make a habit of NOT wearing any cologne or scented hair products as well as not using a scented laundry soap or dryer sheet.


 Right on YD, wind and movement are the keys to success.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have seen success with scent elimination sprays. Few years ago deer hunting I watched a coyote trotting across a field and the grass was about 8" tall, that coyote hit my trail that i walked up and spun and ran back the other way. After using scent spray from my knees down heavily before walking through grass I have watched a deer follow my exact path without spooking and I also had a coyote follow exact trail through a field coming to a call and never spooked either. Just my experience but it seems to help. Wind is obviously the best way to control your scent though once your sitting.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am an old fashioned scent control type.... shoot them before they get downwind.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I try not to eat anything with beans in it the night before......


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had sort of the same thing happen when hunting caribou, left the gut pile and the hide there and the wind was blowing pretty good. A grizzly hit the sent trail down wind and came at it at a full run. He ate some and went away after burying. I looked out there again an it was out there chowing down and I went to bed and back too sleep. He had what he wanted and did not even bother my meat that was 100 yds. away from the gut pile. On the day I was picked up I waited with my gear and meat 150 yds. away. He did not come back while I was there.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not too religious when it comes to scent control. Down-wind is for the smart ones. I will sometimes wash my clothes in Baking Soda and stick to plain ivory soap rather than the perfume shampoos. I am big on rubber bottom boots and grinding them in creeks, etc before walking into stand.


----------

